# DIY: Disable daytime running lights



## nc_ron (Jan 4, 2008)

A number of threads have discussed how to turn off daytime running lights. Here's a method that doesn't destroy anything and can be easily un-done:
1. Remove the light switch from the dash. As Bentley explains, you push on the button while turning it clockwise - halfway between off and on. The button will stay in and the switch can be easily withdrawn from the dash.
2. Squeeze the tabs on each side of the connector and unplug from the switch. Wiggling it a little helps.
3. The switch terminal marked TFL [Tages Fahren Lichter(sp??)] feeds the running lights. Other threads have suggested cutting the wire or breaking off the switch terminal. Instead, do this -
4. Find an empty drinking water bottle. Don't use a carbonated beverage bottle - the plastic is thicker. You want the most flimsy bottle you can find. Cut a flat, smooth, postage stamp size piece of material out of the side of the bottle. Use scissors to cut a strip of material 1/8" x 3/4". Fold it in half.
5. Use a small screwdriver or a dull knife point to push the folded plastic strip into the connector terminal (green & yellow wire) corresponding to the TFL blade. Push it in about 1/8". Bend the exposed ends out a little to make a funnel for the switch terminal.
6. Push the plug back onto the switch. The plastic strip will insulate the TFL terminal. If you want to restore the daytime lights, just unplug the switch again and use needle nose pliers to remove the plastic strip.


----------



## GTImeister (Oct 12, 2005)

good idea http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## misfit77 (Jan 13, 2006)

*Re: (GTImeister)*

wow...scotchtape is easier.
But yet it is still a good one. I might give it a try.


----------



## nc_ron (Jan 4, 2008)

*Re: (misfit77)*

I tried the electrical tape method







for half an hour - it kept tearing or pushing off. I've done this plastic bottle thing twice and it worked perfect, first try, both times.


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: DIY: Disable daytime running lights (nc_ron)*

so that just keeps the drl's from coming on? if you switch the lights on they still work rite? and would that interfere with anything if ur runnin HIDs?


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: DIY: Disable daytime running lights (nc_ron)*

oh and is this only on the MKIV's? any clue how to do it on the MKV's?


----------



## mikebbugn (Sep 19, 2006)

*Re: DIY: Disable daytime running lights (MKVJET08)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MKVJET08* »_oh and is this only on the MKIV's? any clue how to do it on the MKV's?

vag-com is the only way....so i've heard/read


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: DIY: Disable daytime running lights (mikebbugn)*

booooo....


----------



## mikebbugn (Sep 19, 2006)

*Re: DIY: Disable daytime running lights (MKVJET08)*

tell me about it i installed a euro switch 2 months ago, still trying to find someone that can vag the car


----------



## merjive (Jan 6, 2008)

*Re: DIY: Disable daytime running lights (mikebbugn)*

yeah, I bought a Euro last month and found a combo of bent switch pins that disabled the DRLs, but it also disabled my fogs. Anyone know of a workaround without a vagcom?


----------



## uber_beetle (Oct 12, 2007)

*Re: DIY: Disable daytime running lights (nc_ron)*

Question... 
I was looking at the wiring diagrams and per diagram no 61 in the Bentley book... there's a relay that looks like nothing else but the DRLs go through. 
Can't you just pull that out and deactivate the lights? Or does that cause some other problem ( like maybe turn off the regular headlights ) 
Has anyone tried that one yet?


----------



## awalls (Dec 10, 2007)

*Re: DIY: Disable daytime running lights (uber_beetle)*

juat used the plastic tab method and ta da it worked


----------



## mikebbugn (Sep 19, 2006)

*Re: DIY: Disable daytime running lights (awalls)*


_Quote, originally posted by *awalls* »_juat used the plastic tab method and ta da it worked

on a mkv?


----------



## awalls (Dec 10, 2007)

*Re: DIY: Disable daytime running lights (mikebbugn)*

nah not on a V, on my IV, sorry to get your hopes up


----------



## mikebbugn (Sep 19, 2006)

*Re: DIY: Disable daytime running lights (awalls)*


_Quote, originally posted by *awalls* »_nah not on a V, on my IV, sorry to get your hopes up


----------



## strahd31 (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: DIY: Disable daytime running lights (mikebbugn)*

will this work on an mk3 as well?


----------



## handelaz (Aug 19, 2007)

*Re: DIY: Disable daytime running lights (nc_ron)*

that worked so awesome! Great post for the DIYer! Thanx again!


----------



## Liger-Zero (May 3, 2008)

i just pull out my 07 rabbit switch.
i only see 6 pins and 4 empty holes marked from 1 to 10, but i don't know which one is TFL.
does anyone knows?


----------



## 77kafer (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (Liger-Zero)*

With your car, you need to find someone with VagCom, that is the only way to disable DRLs with the Mk5 switch.


----------



## KeeneState83 (Dec 3, 2004)

*Re: DIY: Disable daytime running lights (nc_ron)*

So this will work on a 2001.5 Passat i am guessing? or do i need to get in there with my VAG-COM??


----------



## lkchris (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: DIY: Disable daytime running lights (KeeneState83)*

Before you go to a lot of trouble insulating the TFL post, double-check to make sure there's a corresponding wire and connector in the wiring harness.
If you've a later New Beetle, for example, there isn't so obviously insulating that post does nothing.
In this case, it's the "B" terminal.
Removing the DRL relay interrupts the ground signal from the switch in the handbrake to the "brake" light in the instrument cluster. To overcome this, check your wiring diagram and just make a jumper wire to place between the relevant terminals. This is irrelevant, of course if you do the headlight switch mod, and you can just leave the relay there in that case.
Finally, if you you have the proper tool, it's a lot easier to just remove the wire to TFL (or B) from the wiring harness connector block at the light switch. Tape over the connector on the removed wire, of course.

_Modified by lkchris at 10:19 AM 5-12-2008_


_Modified by lkchris at 10:21 AM 5-12-2008_


----------



## Mash (Aug 2, 2001)

*Re: DIY: Disable daytime running lights (lkchris)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lkchris* »_Before you go to a lot of trouble insulating the TFL post, double-check to make sure there's a corresponding wire and connector in the wiring harness.
If you've a later New Beetle, for example, there isn't so obviously insulating that post does nothing.
In this case, it's the "B" terminal.

Ahh, glad I found this! I have my 2003 Beetle open at the moment, and concluded the TFL pin is electrically dead (there is no wire). Will try the B.


----------

